# 'Volunteer' Alberta Spruces on my layout.



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I found I have 4 volunteer Alberta spruces growing on my layout. Been doing GR's for over 15 years at two different locations and this is the first time I've had this happen. Anyone else notice it?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you sure??? I have had some that I thought was them untill they got taller.


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

Be aware that plants that volunteeer themselves from seed will often not present the same growth habit as their parents. If the parent is a dwarf variety, the offspring may not exhibit this characteristic.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, Sylvia(my plant expert) said they were. I'll keep an eye on them to make sure they don't get too big. May move them which will probably kill them off! NO green thumb here.


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Any one good place online to get these btw? thank you


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee, everyone around here sells the dwarf Alberta Spruces. Walmart, the big box stores, even our local farm store has them.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Jerry, 
He asked about online... nice GR spread btw... 
takevin, 
Look in Garden Railways mag for advertisements or google for them. 

1st one is free; miniforest.com (I've not used them, I grow rocks!) 

I think if you use plants obtained locally to you, you will have a better understanding (from the seller) of what thrieves the best and what doesn't. 

John


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Yesi know everyone locally sells them around here, but i dont want three foot plus spruces, trying to find smaller ones. One place i found that does have small ones locally and they dont sell to the public. Hoping chain Menards is suppose to get some in this week, will be going there today to check. Miniforest was the best one so far and will probably order thru them. Thank you


----------

